# 95% + efficiency



## avinandan012 (Oct 10, 2012)

I was reading about google DataCentre's power supply & cooling and i came across that there PSU efficiency is inbetween 98%~99% 
Is there any PSU available in India which has about 95%+efficiency?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Practically not possible. Those ratings are bogus . 
See again. Are any of those PSUs have 80+ rating? I don't think you will find any.
A PSU can achieve max 96% efficiency, and when it can achieve that it would have been rated as 80+ Titanium.
See: 80 Plus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 10, 2012)

^ u mean 80+titanium


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes. And I'm yet to come across any PSU which is being rated as 80+ titanium. 
Although there are some 80+ platinum are there, from Corsair, Seasonic, but they cost a bomb, and in no way any company (even if it is google) will b able to put them in their numorous data centres.


----------

